# Campfire Dutch Oven Potatoes recipe



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

*Campfire Dutch Oven Potatoes recipe*

30 to 35 new red potatoes
1 medium onion
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) butter
1 package dry ranch dip mix

Spray Dutch Oven with Pam. Wash potatoes, but dont peel. Cut potatoes in half and place in bottom of Dutch oven. Chop onion and place on top of potatoes. Place chunks of butter on top of potatoes and onions. Sprinkle Ranch dip mix over all.

Cook on hot coals for 30 to 45 minutes.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Ah.... This is music to my Irish ears!!!!!!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

It sounds great-we are going to have to try it!


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

I need to purchase some cast iron cookware and a dutch oven or two.

We camped with some friends for a softball tournament a couple of years ago. Anyway they had two dutch ovens, cooked rice/chicken in one and roast/potatoes in the other. Awesome food. It took a few hours to make each one, but well worth the wait.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Does the dutch oven cookware look the same as the cookware for Non-stick? My Mom sent me used set of Analon Cookware. She sent three frying pans, 2 large roasting pots, 2 small, and 2 medium pots. She sent the warrenty and a whole set on Non-stick utensils such as pasta spoon, slotted spoon, and those spatulas. Thanks for the potatoe recipe. I want to try that one.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Gale... as you know... I am OCD about researching something before I spend my money on it!!! :rotflmao1:

The thing I found out about cast iron is that it conducts heat very evenly... in excess of the non-stick ability that is achieved when cast iron is cured properly. And cast iron can withstand very high temperatures for long periods of time.

Some of the aluminum dutch oven lids can warp in the high heat of a fire over a long time, letting the heat out so that you could not bake inside of them.

Just because the cookware is nonstick, doesn't mean it can withstand fire!!!! 

Check to see what metal that Analon cookware is under the nonstick coating before you trust it in a fire full of your ingredients while you are away from your site for a while!!!

All of that Analon cookware may be AWESOME for frying your eggs in the morning, or your burgers at supper, but check it first before you leave it in the fire loaded with your potatoes while you take a boat on the lake for a few hours!!! As a 75% Irish girl, I could not stand the thought of all those burnt and wasted potatoes!!!! hehehehe


----------

